# Fake Mohawk?



## bunnie_luv (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to a punk show in a couple weeks and thought it might be fun to dress the part a bit. I have long hair and thought maybe I could bunch it all up real good in the middle for a faux mohawk. Just thought I'd see if anyone had tips/ideas on how to do this or what to use. Maybe some of you have seen the Betsey Johnson runway show and know how the models got their mohawks? Thought I'd do something to that effect. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

you mean like this? http://www.jordanamamede.blogger.com...20-%20Punk.jpg

how long is your hair? and is it layered?


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

i don't know if you guys have this in the usa but i bet you do. it's kind of a 'boa' but then with hair! punky looking hair lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If your hair is very long you pul it up in parts and make lil knots  *in a row*. That's where your mohawk should be. Than you pull the 'boa' around the lil knots, set it with pins and you get an instant mohawk. Style and set with hairspray. God it's dif. to explain. hope this helps though. Maybe i'll do a tut for you on this if i have some time.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

we have those here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should be able to find these kind of hair pieces in your local beauty supply store


----------



## bunnie_luv (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_you mean like this? http://www.jordanamamede.blogger.com...20-%20Punk.jpg

how long is your hair? and is it layered?_

 
My hair is pretty darn long. Past my shoulders, not quite mid torso yet. It is layered, but only a little bit. Not all kinds. That picture came pretty close to what I was talking about though!! Glad you put that up. =) As for fake hair, I'm just really against it, however it was a good suggestion!!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 11, 2006)

Apparently shaving foam is more effective than hair products for long hair...

You could get a whole lot of kirby grips (bobby pins) maybe in silver and pin down all of your hair except for the bit you want to spike up, do the extras in messy pin curls, then you have industrial meets punk..

If you've got lots of hair it might be tricky to get it all to stick up..


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bunnie_luv* 

 
_My hair is pretty darn long. Past my shoulders, not quite mid torso yet. It is layered, but only a little bit. Not all kinds. That picture came pretty close to what I was talking about though!! Glad you put that up. =) As for fake hair, I'm just really against it, however it was a good suggestion!!_

 
You can still do it with your own hair though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just braid the side in a cornrow and pull the hair on top of your head *where you want the mohawk to be* and make lil parts with hairbands *elastick or whatever*. Them you tease the loose hair a bit and set with hairspray or whatever styling product you prefer


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

the boa is not made of real hair btw


----------



## spencoh (Oct 26, 2006)

why dont you just be yourself
if its a real punk show that would be very embarassing, im just saying....their will be real mohawks there haha. they wont care if you dont dress like them, but they might make fun of you if it looks like your trying to look like them...


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with Spencoh...

but if you want a more 'alternative' hair look you could just do a pomp and a high ponytail with the rest of it gelled back....(yeah..I know that's mainstream now...but whatever...)


----------

